
Google researchers find serious privacy risks in Safari’s anti-tracking system - codezero
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/01/safaris-anti-tracking-protections-can-leak-browsing-and-search-histories/?comments=1
======
codezero
The PDF of the findings is here:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2001.07421.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2001.07421.pdf)

The way the anti-tracking is worked around is to... use the anti-tracking very
intentionally. It's pretty clever.

Apparently Apple has addressed a number of the techniques, but I'm sure more
will surface.

The incentives for the adtech industry to find workarounds is huge, and always
has been, I have a feeling it'll continue to be a game of whack-a-mole.

Also, as a nerdy aside, looking at the resources on the PoC pages, this work
looks to have been done in July of last year.

